# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Bogie's CC3+ Annual Query

## Mark Oliva

Bogie asked the following regarding the graphics in the CC3+ annuals:




> Are the art files in a standard .png format that I could buy the annul and pull the houses out to use them in another program like photoshop?


The basic answer is yes, but there are things you need to know before you buy annuals for use outside of CC3+:

1)  If I recall correctly, the annual installation program will run _only_ if CC3+ is installed on the machine.  If you want to check whether I'm right, mail a query to ralf@profantasy.com.

2)  All of the objects (named symbols and fill patterns in CC3+) are installed in subordinate CC3+ folders that are created in the CC3+ program data structure.

3)  The CC3+ graphics all are standard PNGs, and they are installed in four different resolutions, in other words, each graphic is installed in four separate PNGs, each with a different resolution.

4)  The annual is a set of 12 different add-in applications released over a one-year period.  You cannot buy a single package out of an annual.  You must buy the full year with all 12 packages.  You can buy annuals that were released in years past.  If you buy the current annual, you get a new application package monthly, not all at once.

5)  The ProFantasy license model prohibits the use of the graphics in 3rd party programs that embed the symbol in the map in a way that allows the symbol to be extracted again.

Hope that helps.

Happy weekend!

----------


## Uthoroc

This is Ralf Schemmann here. Let me clarify a few things. 

1) We are in the process of updating of all the setups to allow installation of the bitmap assets outside of CC3+. Last year's Annual (Vol 12) already does this, we are working on the others including the small packages of the current Annual. 

2) and 3) The new setups will (again Vol 12 already does) install the artwork in a separate folder of the user's choice, in only one version (the highest resolution).

5) This sounds a bit harsh, since technically many symbols could be extracted from any map, even a single layer jpg file. Here's the relevant bit from our Annual Vol 12 license:

"You may freely distribute flat files (for example BMP and PNG) created with the symbols containing OUR ARTWORK. You may publish such maps for commercial gain."

----------


## Mark Oliva

Thanks, Ralf!  That's useful information.  Happy weekend.

----------

